# Next-Generation Nintendo DS Mock-Up



## striderx (Dec 12, 2007)

From our friends at Gizmodo...  Looks awesome!

Go to their website and participate in their poll...

striderx

*Next-Generation Nintendo DS Mock-Up*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here's our vision of the next Nintendo DS, compiled from rumors, logic and (wet) dreams. It's got a slimmer profile and a seamless shell thanks to a MacBook-style hinge. Inside: more power, larger screens—the top one being a 3.5-inch widescreen to play downloaded movies—a flash card slot for media and continuation of that amazing sleeker look. Hit the jump for our high-definition mock-up with full specs.
> 
> First of all, while this may not be the actual next-gen DS, it can't be very far from the truth. We don't want anything crazy: in fact, most of the things we ask for here are already being contemplated by Nintendo, according to the latest rumors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 12, 2007)

This isn't really _news_, and while it's a nice design it has no speakers. And I shall not tolerate a next-gen DS with no analog stick, or at least a crappy nub like the PSP.


----------



## neveras (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> This isn't really _news_, and while it's a nice design it has no speakers. And I shall not tolerate a next-gen DS with no analog stick, or at least a crappy nub like the PSP.



"It would be placed on top of a black anodized aluminum surface, micro-perforated so you can listen to the speakers and use the microphone."

I think they we're mostly just upgrading features, also I'd imagine it's harder to close a ds with a nubbin sticking out.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(neveras @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't really _news_, and while it's a nice design it has no speakers. And I shall not tolerate a next-gen DS with no analog stick, or at least a crappy nub like the PSP.
> ...



Probably, but there are ways. Sure I don't know what they ways are, but top notch hardware designers could probably figure something out.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

wtf did they do to the screens? the top one looks like it has mad tearing, and the bottom one looks folded '~'

And I'm sure they'd have both screens the same size, it just looks stupid having them different


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> This isn't really _news_, and while it's a nice design it has no speakers. And I shall not tolerate a next-gen DS with no analog stick, or at least a crappy nub like the PSP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway, awesome design, but the best part is the bigger screen and updated specs. If this was real, I would have gotten one ASAP


----------



## sekhu (Dec 12, 2007)

bad and lazy redesign, i'm sure nintendo will be more inspired than to design it like that


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 12, 2007)

Whats with the "pause" button anyway? What happened to the "select" button and doesn't the "start button" already doubles back as a "pause" button?

Anyway, looks not bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 12, 2007)

Saw it yesterday, looks uninspired and crappy.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks shiny and arseholish (yes I said arseholish).
I really don't think Nintendo will make a new DS, I think they will make an entirely new handheld, and drop the DS name.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to see a analogue stick (ala PSP) and it can easily be done.

On the top screen just have two circular "crater" like areas that could include the speaker holes which fold over and sit just on top of the nub when the DS is folded.

Oh and Nintendo, please PLEASE bring back clicky buttons like the orignal DS or GBA SP.


----------



## Lukeage (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> wtf did they do to the screens? the top one looks like it has mad tearing, and the bottom one looks folded '~'
> 
> And I'm sure they'd have both screens the same size, it just looks stupid having them different



Agreed about the different size screens. Not only does it look stupid, but it makes games which have gameplay across both screens awkward as the edges of the screens don't line up


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 12, 2007)

i have find a new ds that looks very good


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 12, 2007)

lol i realy whant that the new ds look like this.. its realy cool!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




obs. sorry i dubble posted.


----------



## enarky (Dec 12, 2007)

Stupid website said:
			
		

> That's it, our dreamed-up, drool-worthy, perfectly doable, next-generation Nintendo DS.


Yeah, right. Except that it looks like crap and is _no_ improvement over the old design at all. In other words, that's a bad, unimaginative designers wet dream of the new DS.

Those screens are completely out of proportion!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Stupid website said:
> 
> 
> 
> > That's it, our dreamed-up, drool-worthy, perfectly doable, next-generation Nintendo DS.Yeah, right. Except that it looks like crap and is _no_ improvement over the old design at all. In other words, that's a bad designers wet dream of the new DS. The screens are completely out of proportion!



you are righ the one i posted look much better


----------



## Opium (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Oh and Nintendo, please PLEASE bring back clicky buttons like the orignal DS or GBA SP.



I dunno, they were pretty bad. I like the DS Lite's buttons.

The PSP's analogue stick is also terrible. It's so uncomfortable to use. The next DS needs a big fat xbox360 analogue stick or two. Not sure how they'd make that portable though


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2007)

That's just a DS Lite with bigger screens.. not very creative.. 
I'm also hopping for an analogue stick..  but, after the Wii, you can't really tell what Nintendo will do next.. I doubt they'll just make a bigger screen and better graphics for the next DS..


----------



## azotyp (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Link0518 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> i have find a new ds that looks very good




That is only wet dream of some psp & ds fan(boy?)

If new ds would look like that i would never buy it, rather buy psp (if i've ever would want to buy something new).


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it will be Wii based design.
Imagine how nunchuck analog will adapt to DS.


----------



## blahman (Dec 12, 2007)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
basically you guys want a dual screen psp with touch screen >_>


----------



## Opium (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm betting tilt and rumble will be built in and whatever else is around when it gets made. Realistically we won't be seeing the DS's successor for a few years yet. At the rate it's going now the DS could even out last the GB or GBA in lifespan.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 12, 2007)

Well.. Yeah, A DualScreen PSP with touch screen would be nice XD
And I like this design :-\ Good idea about those led-buttons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Though, they won't be used that much in games I think..)

But.. I would like a new DS which is faster, better graphic support, bigger screens..
And why don't they add a 'XMB' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. and make it a MultiMedia device?
Of course we have our FlashCards.. but it isn't build to play MP3s or videos.. so.
That's why a lot of PSP FanBoys say the DS sucks.. 'No music, video, internet, ..'
We say: Flashcards! And we HAVE a browser!.. but it's not the same..


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(D-Trogh @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Well.. Yeah, A DualScreen PSP with touch screen would be nice XD
> And I like this design :-\ Good idea about those led-buttons
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. we can just say to them: "No games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(D-Trogh @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Well.. Yeah, A DualScreen PSP with touch screen would be nice XD
> And I like this design :-\ Good idea about those led-buttons
> 
> 
> ...



I say we let them be ignorant dumb-fucks. I got $50 in a bet because some jackass PSP fanboy told me my NDS couldn't play music. I proved him wrong with some FFVII AC soundtrack


----------



## 704jaffer (Dec 12, 2007)

I have to say the whole idea of the "next DS" has never really crossed my mind. It makes me giddy just thinking of what nintendo will come up with. I think they've learned a few hard lessons (a la "lite", and headphone jacks) about what consumers want, and I think they will be receptive to what we think the next DS should be.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 12, 2007)

2 main things wrong with it.

1) The screens aren't the same size which kills the possibility of a 2 screen game. That means it will always be a map on the bottom.

2) When you close it, the buttons will be pushing against the top screen.


----------



## ackers (Dec 12, 2007)

Umm why are the guys who created a handheld console drooling over nintendo ds? Basically they're pretending to forget their crappy gizmondo.

Lol imagine Ken Kutagari or whatever he's called saying on the PSP site his dreams of a perfect ds.


----------



## IainDS (Dec 12, 2007)

There won't be a new DS until sales for the lite have dropped and that's not going to happen for a long time.


----------



## Fat D (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> 2 main things wrong with it.
> 
> 1) The screens aren't the same size which kills the possibility of a 2 screen game. That means it will always be a map on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Gizmondo != Gizmodo.




Looks ugly... I actually prefer seeing the hinge. It should look like a system, not like a brick.
I'd prefer some kind of touch panel as directional input. a circular capacitive touchpad would be able to emulate joystick, d-pad and paddle/dial. Ideally, the bottom screen should have some multi-touch capabilities (and be more sensitive), although that is hard to do without losing the ability to use a stylus.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Dec 12, 2007)

GOD if the DS had better graphics it would be the ULTIMATE. Plus built in homebrew support so having to get carts and thus risk piracy wouldn't be necessary...(even though I LOVE all my free games). Man the DS has so much potential, I can't wait.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like a pretty cool mock-up.

I think nintendo need a whole new 'next-gen' DS though instead of a rehashed design. Multi-touch screens and much better graphics would make it very appealing to me.


----------



## Urza (Dec 12, 2007)

Stop making rectangular ergonomic nightmares.

Take a Gamecube controller, turn it into a single-screen clamshell, and to hell with innovation.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Fat D @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> I'd prefer some kind of touch panel as directional input. a circular capacitive touchpad would be able to emulate joystick, d-pad and paddle/dial. Ideally, the bottom screen should have some multi-touch capabilities (and be more sensitive), although that is hard to do without losing the ability to use a stylus.


My thoughts exactly, except I was thinking something like the new Zune pad (haven't used it yet, but I've heard nothing but good things of it).  The only problem of having a touch sensitive pad would be the fact that it would contradict with having a touchscreen, so one might think that extending the touchscreen to the whole bottom would be a good idea, but then there would need to be some sort of peripheral to emulate buttons and a directional pad.  I've heard of a recent patent by someone to make a touchscreen that could rise up in certain regions,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe Nintendo could go that route, they do have a few years to develop something like that.


----------



## redact (Dec 13, 2007)

i heard somewhere that the ds was gonna be way slimmer but to do that they would have to get rid of the gba slot and the problem with that is that then you cant use opera because of the ram expansion and the only way around this would be to have more inbuilt ram

if all that iv'e heard is true (which is highly unlikely) then that means it may be possible to run gba roms through slot 1 via the extra built in ram so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 13, 2007)

Only thing I want is "'hacker friendly", so we can play backup rom lol.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Stop making rectangular ergonomic nightmares.
> 
> Take a Gamecube controller, turn it into a single-screen clamshell, and to hell with innovation.



Agreed.. the DS and the PSP can sometimes be really uncomfortable.. their formats should be more like console's joysticks.. :/


----------



## iritegood (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> i heard somewhere that the ds was gonna be way slimmer but to do that they would have to get rid of the gba slot and the problem with that is that then you cant use opera because of the ram expansion and the only way around this would be to have more inbuilt ram
> 
> if all that iv'e heard is true (which is highly unlikely) then that means it may be possible to run gba roms through slot 1 via the extra built in ram so keep your fingers crossed.



But if they remove the slot2 then there would be no need for GBA hardware, and that means we can't run GBA AT ALL. Unless they increase the power enough that some one could create a GBA emulator.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 13, 2007)

Right now I hate the touch screen, because it doesn't respond well enough. It's the second DS Lite I bought and still I'm pressing it like a maniac to get things done. My friend was lucky for having a good touch screen. While I tried several units before buying my 2nd DS. It was better than the first but far from perfect. 

So because of this I'm really looking forward to a new DS with new sort of touch screen. I do think the new DS will have a way better one anyway, because the current one doesn't have touch sensitivity and I read somewhere that this was going to be "in the works".


----------



## Jax (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Stop making rectangular ergonomic nightmares.
> 
> Take a Gamecube controller, turn it into a single-screen clamshell, and to hell with innovation.



Sorta like this, but it had to have 2 screens:


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Plus built in homebrew support so having to get carts and thus risk piracy wouldn't be necessary...(even though I LOVE all my free games)


that doesn't make any sense at all...

Anyway, an analog stick is what the next DS needs most...although I can imagine that Nintendo is never going to add an analog stick to a handheld system for portability reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (let's just hope they will..)
And since it's cheap and easily implemented, what would be a DS2 without motion/tilt controls? that way, Nintendo can fool the customers into thinking they'll get a portable Wii, probably making it an even bigger success than the DS Lite...
think about it: God of War: Chains of Olympus (a _PSP game_) already looks as good as most Wii games, and that game is for a 3 years old handheld...now imagine a new handheld that has the same graphics as the Wii (which the DS2 probably will), as well as motion controls AND a touchscreen... it's like your favorite system and your favorite handheld combined...Nintendo would be nuts not to include motion controls

I personally hope that Nintendo will ditch the GBA slot in favor of a smaller casing...few people will be interested in GBA compability as long as the DS2 supports old DS games, and only very few DS games/peripherals made use of the GBA slot (Opera Browser, Daigasso Band Brothers, Arkanoid DS, Megaman ZX, some games with rumble support...)...who needs it, really?
if the DS2 has a built-in rumbler and internet browser, the GBA slot will be even more useless...what about an SD card slot instead?

that's pretty much all I expect from the next DS, features-wise...hardware-wise, I expect it to be slightly more powerful then the PSP, but with better battery life


----------



## EmeraldEx (Dec 14, 2007)

SD Card slot would be a great idea.


----------



## Hit (Dec 14, 2007)

That's no more then a PSP with a touchscreen?


----------



## Kingwad (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> ...the current one doesn't have touch sensitivity...



The DS does have pressure sensitivity (which is what I assume you mean). Don't believe me? Try out the homebrew painting app Colors. The harder you press, the more paint you use. Just 'cause commercial games haven't used it (yet) doesn't mean the hardware's not there.


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think commercial games are allowed to use pressure sensitivity...

lol that was probably a load of crap but thats what i thought...


----------



## iritegood (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Plus built in homebrew support so having to get carts and thus risk piracy wouldn't be necessary...(even though I LOVE all my free games)
> ...



The Nintendo portables series has ALWAYS had backwards compatibility. I really hope they don't remove that (and they probably won't). About the graphics: I don't think that it would have Wii-level graphics. If you think about the time line of Nintendo consoles:

GB - Nes level graphics
GBC - somewhere in between?
GBA - SNES
DS - N64
DS2 - [inference!]


----------



## Fat D (Dec 14, 2007)

actually the GBC had NES graphics. The GB lacked colors.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 14, 2007)

the GBA was a little better than the SNES.. 

the DS is not as powerful as a N64.. you can say it's like a N64 with a PSX video card.. I'm expecting the next Nintendo handheld to be at least as powerful as a PSP...


----------



## superrob (Dec 14, 2007)

Well multitouch.... then the touch screen needs to be MUCH larger!

Becurse rigth now multi touch is not needed!


----------



## 704jaffer (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Well multitouch.... then the touch screen needs to be MUCH larger!



Can you imagine Elite Beat Agents with a multitouch screen, yikes.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

704jaffer said:
			
		

> QUOTE(superrob @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well multitouch.... then the touch screen needs to be MUCH larger!
> ...


everyone who played it would be getting new screen protectors everyday 0_o


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe later on in the future the bottom screen can be replaced with a qwerty keyboard and it will run windows!


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i heard somewhere that the ds was gonna be way slimmer but to do that they would have to get rid of the gba slot and the problem with that is that then you cant use opera because of the ram expansion and the only way around this would be to have more inbuilt ram
> 
> if all that iv'e heard is true (which is highly unlikely) then that means it may be possible to run gba roms through slot 1 via the extra built in ram so keep your fingers crossed.




oh yeah, i have inside sources


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 27, 2008)

an holographic ds,  would  be awesome, nah just joking, I'm pretty sure the next generation handheld nintendo would be unexpected


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 27, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> 704jaffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, this is over a yr old, let it die


----------

